# Male or Female Scorpio Maurus



## signinsimple (Jan 17, 2009)

Couldn't find much useful info on how to sex these guys.  If someone could tell me whether this is a male or female and why, I'd appreciate it:


----------



## calum (Jan 17, 2009)

not sure how to sex this species, I think pectinal teeth counts are useless... mabye i'm getting mixed up. If these can be sexed by shape I'm gonna say male.


----------



## calum (Jan 17, 2009)

found this. 

On chelae of pedipalp
Heavier crenulation (roughness) on the cutting edge of male scorpion
Possible depression on the manus in male during mating season. Postulated to be used for holding the female chelae during the mating 'dance'
Thicker and more prominent ridge like carina in male
Pedipalp is longer and narrower than female in Heterometrus sp.
Pedipalp is shorter and wider in male of some Tityus sp, Scorpio maurus and some Buthus sp


----------



## signinsimple (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Calum, yeah this species seems to be pretty hard to sex.  I could not find a method on the internet that I could use conclusively either.  Any Scorpio Maurus fans out there who know how to?  Tell me the type of pic you need and I'll try to take it next time I see one of them out again (usually at night)


----------



## AshMashMash (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry to bump an oldish thread, but there was no answer and the OP is active. 

I would say male, the pectines look long to me. 

Look at this: 







And compare yours with my _female_ S. maurus:


----------



## Michiel (Feb 9, 2009)

pectinal tooth counts overlap in this species. The chelafinger lenght differs between males and females and you have to check the genital operculum. By the looks, I am not shure, of the GO and the space between the first pectinal teeth, and the shape of the pectines (not a very sharp V-shape) of it I think this is a female.
However, the chela are very bulbous, so I am not shure.....I am not into Scorpionids


----------



## signinsimple (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks AshMash,

Your females pectives look (proportionally) longer than mine, actually.

Thanks also Michiel.

Sounds like the Jury is still hung on this one.  Anyone have any ideas?  I can post any kind of picture someone might need to sex this bugger, but I have done all sorts of searches and still cannot determine whether I have a male or female.  I'd kinda like to mate this one or ship him/her off to someone who can mate it ao any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 11, 2009)

went through my papers and docs, but I trew away the scorpionid stuff. Sorry dude, can't help you on this one, but luckily there are other members who can


----------



## signinsimple (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for trying anyway.  Not too many people (including me) seem too sure on how to sex this species.  I've not seen this particular scorp in over a week though, so I'm hoping it's chilling in a burrow.  I have a feeling it might be dead though as it's been over a year, it looked to be an adult when I got it, and it used to come out for a walk every night since I've had it.  This species is unfortunately short lived


----------



## ~Androctonus~ (Feb 15, 2009)

females are shine, males are not. i mean, females look brilliant, like they wet. males look dry, and have no shiny.
that's a "just a fast look" method, and 100% right.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 15, 2009)

~Androctonus~ said:


> females are shine, males are not. i mean, females look brilliant, like they wet. males look dry, and have no shiny.
> that's a "just a fast look" method, and 100% right.



I am sorry to say that this method is taxonomically crap. I do not want to be rude or anything, but this absolutely not 100 % right as you are saying. It might be a "fast look method" like you say, but what if a female is dirty an not shiny????? How do you deal with that problem?

PS. You wouldn't exepect everyone here to think that scorpiologists work like: Hey guys, this ones shiny, it must be a female!"......


----------



## signinsimple (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, It is shiny (just came out after over a week of hiding  )  But as I have no basis for comparison, that doesn't help much.  And from my 2 pictures up top, which does mine look like?  Shiny female or lusterless male?


----------



## Michiel (Feb 16, 2009)

you could send another member, Jeroen Kooijman, a PM. I am shure he can tell you what the sex is. 
Cheers, Michiel


----------

